# Wooley!



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

can you convert this for me in English!
Here’s the pics...


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Italian facebook page? What are you doing there? Tried to post a link, says page isn't available now. So it says "So creamy it'll make everyone go crazy!" and "The PASTIC CAKE recipe......" no misspelling, and the link.
Maybe this will work. I clicked the link in the link that won't post.









Pasticciotto gigante: come trasformare il dolce pugliese in una torta da leccarsi i baffi!


La torta pasticciotto è una vera goduria e prepararla in casa è facilissimo!INGREDIENTI Per l’impasto: 300g di farina 00 2 uova 80g di zucchero 100g di burro 1 cucchiaino di lievito in polvere




video.cookist.it




At first I thought it was a cheese cake but not sure now. I have a recipe that will look similar when I make it.
Yes! Try to use Google Translate. The whole thing acts strange but I got it to work.
Oh yeah, I got there by clicking the link in your post. HTH
PS. I tried this link just now, you may need to use Google Translate.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

that looks like the standard cherry cheesecake to me.
what part do you need translated ?

*Pasticciotto = Italian Cream Filled Pastry
cosi cremosa cne tara impazzire proprio tutti. 
la ricetta della torta pasticciotto
so creamy that it will drive everyone crazy.
the recipe for the pasticciotto cake is. . . . . *

somebody just make one and tell us how it went !!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

John, This is usually an individual pastry, that they made into a cake.
This is what I need translated...
The 300g of flour, 80g of sugar, 100 butter, 50g of cornstarch, 600ml of milk.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

100g = 3.5oz






Grams to Ounces converter (g to oz) | Weight conversion


Grams (g) to Ounces (lbs) weight conversion calculator and how to convert.




www.rapidtables.com





A cup is 240ml.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

If you still need help, I can do it. Hospitals use the metric system. But, you asked Wooley. 😈


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> If you still need help, I can do it. Hospitals use the metric system. But, you asked Wooley. 😈


Well, don’t be shy. I want it in cups, not ounces. My scale is digital and always needs
batteries.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Well, don’t be shy. I want it in cups, not ounces. My scale is digital and always needs
> batteries.


How about tomorrow? My laptop is acting up and so is my finger.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> How about tomorrow? My laptop is acting up and so is my finger.


Oh, fine, no hurry.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

80g sugar =.396 cups
300g AP flour = 2 cups
100g butter = .440 cups

Picky picky. Your scale doesn't do metric? Strange


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

ah so, the ingredients. . . . I pulled a conversion chart off the net
and printed it out and glued it to a piece of cereal box cardboard
and keep it on the refrigerator for my wife. (we also have a metric scale).


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Problem is equal volume measures of different ingredients don't weigh the same. From the King Arthur website.
1 cup AP flour = 120g
1 cup "00" pizza flour = 116g
1 cup bread flour = 120g
1 cup self rising flour = 113g
Brown sugar (dark or light) 1 cup = 213 g
White sugar 1 cup = 198g
IMO really attentive baker would use weight measure rather than volume although consistent technique in volume measuring will produce better results than sloppy measuring.
Old Wooley spent his whole working life in machine shops and gets a bit weird on measuring. 
When I get a bread recipe I really like I'll work with it converting to weight measures. This produces more consistent results from baking to baking for me.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Seek and you’ll shall find!
This is what I wanted cups & teaspoons & tablespoons, oh my! 
 Now I have to find the cherries.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Borrowed a couple more thingys. Did you open that link I posted and scroll to the bottom. There are several more different type recipes for pasticciotto. Check it out.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> View attachment 637026
> 
> 
> Borrowed a couple more thingys.


What do you mean? 
...and where do I find a recipe for black cherries in syrup?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> What do you mean?
> ...and where do I find a recipe for black cherries in syrup?


Try this. I see some things I might like to try. Scroll down past the video comments.








Pasticciotto gigante: come trasformare il dolce pugliese in una torta da leccarsi i baffi!


La torta pasticciotto è una vera goduria e prepararla in casa è facilissimo!INGREDIENTI Per l’impasto: 300g di farina 00 2 uova 80g di zucchero 100g di burro 1 cucchiaino di lievito in polvere




video.cookist.it




Black cherries in syrup is new to me so let's see here.


Amazon.com : Black Cherries in Syrup




https://www.walmart.com/ip/3-Pack-Oregon-Fruit-Pitted-Dark-Sweet-Cherries-in-Heavy-Syrup-15-oz-Can/759223666




https://www.kroger.com/p/kroger-pitted-dark-sweet-cherries-in-heavy-syrup/0001111082005


recipes








Cherries in Syrup


Life is just a bowl of cherries. That's a phrase from a popular song in the 1930's. The message of the song is basically about how life is good and




magnoliadays.com












Whole Cherry Syrup


Dollar size chocolate chip pancakes demand a syrup with a statement. This Whole Cherry Syrup stands up waves it's arms in the air like it just doesn't care. Word. This summer has made my Smudge




www.foodiecrush.com


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

80g sugar is 1/3c.
Butter is slightly over 1 stick.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> 80g sugar is 1/3c.
> Butter is slightly over 1 stick.
> [/QUOTE
> Yes, my conversion on the butter doesn’t look right... it says 1/4 bar + 3 Tab.
> it looks (In the video) to be about 1-1/2 butter.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Try this. I see some things I might like to try. Scroll down past the video comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ...Now what’s farina? the cereal?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Thanks ...Now what’s farina? the cereal?


Yes a cereal.








Farina (food) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I know farina cereal, I just wasn’t sure if there was a farina flour.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Oh, farina flour. Usually "00" flour. An Italian flour used for pizza and such.



https://www.amazon.com/Antimo-Caputo-Italian-Superfine-Farina/dp/B00JJOVWUK/ref=pd_lpo_325_img_0/137-5914056-4546638?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00JJOVWUK&pd_rd_r=f4c2fe93-ff70-4bb9-a507-6e0a26281139&pd_rd_w=6vGdD&pd_rd_wg=ZdkWv&pf_rd_p=7b36d496-f366-4631-94d3-61b87b52511b&pf_rd_r=76TA4EYTS70S83WD9JJW&psc=1&refRID=76TA4EYTS70S83WD9JJW










'00' Pizza Flour


Crust is thinner in the middle, with a rim that balloons slightly to give it that all-important crunch. Buy '00' Pizza Flour at King Arthur Baking today.




shop.kingarthurbaking.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Arrrgh, I gotta get me some of that KA "00" flour. Arrrgh
TK, you're a bad influence on me.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I know I’m bad...I just whipped up some manicotti cause I opened a 2 lb container to
make the ricotta cookies and I only need one pound for the cookies and I had some 
tomato sauce in the freezer anyhow, so what the heck. 
I’ll post the recipe and pics later...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Arrrgh, I gotta get me some of that KA "00" flour. Arrrgh
> TK, you're a bad influence on me.


My friend that owns two Italian Restaurants in Massachusetts uses
that flour...he’s the one that told me that they use a lot of sugar on the dough.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> My friend that owns two Italian Restaurants in Massachusetts uses
> that flour...he’s the one that told me that they use a lot of sugar on the dough.


And thank you for telling me about sugar in the dough. I no longer have cardboard tasting leftovers. Now to the flour, I plan on ordering 2 bags off the King Arthur website. AAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHH that'll give me about 160 lbs. of various flours in the house. Now I can't find that headbanger thingy. I think it was on another forum that Steve and I were on, it evaporated we went elsewhere.


----------

